# Snow white pigeon found



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

This fellow showed up sunday morningat our home in SW Ontario Canada last week. He hung around for a couple of days and then went missing for two days but now he is back again. I say he as it seems more like a male bird than a female..

Can anyone help with a band identification?

FS 03 EA 637

He or she is a beautiful white pigeonor dove? and seems quite tame but wont let you touch it. We have fed it crumbled crackers and sun flower seeds and make sure there is fresh water every day. He seems to leave at night and come back in the morning. Been here for about 5 of the last 8 days...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You would need to contact Fancier's Specialty as it is one of their bands. They should be able to tell you who purchased the band from them, and that person would be the original owner of the bird. http://www.members.tripod.com/fanciers_specialty/

That is definitely a white pigeon. Many thanks to you for your concern for the bird. Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Peter,
Does the pigeon always appear to be as fluffed up as he is in the photo?
If so, he may not be feeling well. Normally pigeons will 'fluff' up if it's cold or they aren't feeling quite up to par. 

If at all possible could you replace the crumbled crackers and sunflower seeds with a dove/pigeon mix of seeds. 

Many thanks for keeping an eye on this beauty. 

Cindy


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

This was the only time he was fluffed up. It was after eating lots of seeds and drinking water on the first day. We had a weather system coming in with cooler air and then a thunderstorm. This beautiful creature hid under the car for 7 hours until the storm blew over then flew away. That was the first day he arrived.


Time for a drink.. and hamming it up for the camera.! Im'e ready for my closeup mr Demill!!


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Saturday Aug 15 update*

After scouring the internet this afternoon and the advice given by you folks so far. I went over to the neighbors and asked for some wild bird seed for him/her. WHen I came back through into our yard(neigbor lives over the back and we have a gate between yards) he had followed me all the way to the gate. When i came back he ran back into the driveway and watched for me. I started to shake the mix seed onto the ground and he was right over and ate hungrily. I dont think he had had anything to eat since yesterday!

Still no luck finding its owner...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for looking after this very handsome pigeon. Were you able to talk to Fancier's Specialty?

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you in Canada? If I'm not mistaken, FS is like Canada's version of our NPA.


Oh blah, nevermind, I just noticed that in the first post, LOL.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got an email that Fanciers speciality is located in Baden Ont canada and a phone num ber for them. I will call them tomorrow..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad all is working out!  Hopefully the person still lives there, and you guys can work something out.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

He snubbed me today.. he showd up this morning and I put water and seed out. After a couple of hours he was gone!! I hope a hawk or anything didnt get him!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Baden is where i get my food somtimes, I never even knew they where fanciers specialty or what it is... They are about half hour drive from me, Hope all goes well.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

He is getting fairly tame now. I was able to drop some bird seed from my hand onto the windowsill. He has taken a liking to the west facing windowsill. I think he thinks he is safe there from hawks and cats.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there any way you can set up a trap with food in it, to catch the bird? If the owner does respond, you'll have to catch it anyways. And if he doesn't, then you'd be able to find a new home for the bird if you can't keep it yourself.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

If the owner doesnt locate him i could possibly find somone who would take him in. I know a few people who breed white pigeons for wedding releases. And if its a cock possible i would keep him for myself.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

What a beautiful, contented pigeon! He looks very much at ease around you, Peter. Thank you for looking after him.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a call in to Fanciers specialties and left them a message, He showed up this morning at 915. I put seed and water out again for him. or her..? :0)


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

No luck with Fanciers specialties. They didnt return my call :0( I iwll call them again tomorrow.. He showed up again today but left this afternoon for awhile and then came back again. YEsterday he followed me to the garage cooing as he was out of seed..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

peter683 said:


> No luck with Fanciers specialties. They didnt return my call :0( I iwll call them again tomorrow.. He showed up again today but left this afternoon for awhile and then came back again. YEsterday he followed me to the garage cooing as he was out of seed..


not sure why you need a Fanciers specialist  why not just adopt the bird and build him a little coop to call home


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> not sure why you need a Fanciers specialist  why not just adopt the bird and build him a little coop to call home


We're trying to trace the band .. Fancier's Speciality sold the band ..

Terry


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Terry,
That is right I am trying to trace the owner. No I can't keep it...


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Of course terry would be the one trying to get you to keep it lol


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

He is missing today.. I hope nothing got him..?


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

He came back today been missing two days and was hungry and thirsty. Wonder if he got locked in somewhere over the weekend...?


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Well he had been missing for almost a week..*

He showed up today after being gone for almost a week. He is looking a bit grubby round the tail feathers and flight feathers. He ate the food and drank from the water dish and was happy to sit on his windowsill and sunbathe the afternoon away... I wonder where he went to?


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a bit frustrated with Pigeon fanciers as I left messages and they ddn't return my calls!!!


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

New pics posted here..
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=432831&postcount=10


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

peter683, its obvious you like this pigeon. Are you sure you can't make him a home so he can be safe and you don't have to worry about him. He is a beautiful pigeon. Especially with winter coming. Can't he stay in your garage or even a room in the house for the winter. Just asking. I have 4 indoor pigeons with 4 more on the way next week. I'm converting an old chicken coup into a pigeon loft this coming spring. I think its really great that your taking care of it. The pigeon obviously thinks your home is home. Great job. Loved the pics. I just hope a cat can't get him on the window sill while he is sleeping. in


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

min - i think you mean "i hope a cat *doesn't* get him on the window sill while he is sleeping"


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

It would be hard for a cat to reach him.. I am toying with the idea of making a shelter up underneath the window awning so he can get up and out of the wind..


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

that sounds like a great idea. if you have a front panel on it (???) make sure it isn't clear. if it is the bird could get hurt trying to get in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

if you could build something like a dovecoat box I think that would cover a nice living space for him to get out of the wind and call home something like this but with maybe only one or two holes


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I finally had hiim sitting on my hand today!!!!


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=434377&postcount=13


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG I think he has flown the coop! He hasn'tt come for food in 4 days now!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's a beautiful bird. To the bird seed, you could add unpopped popcorn, green split peas, and lentils. And Most love safflower seeds. That would give him a better mix, and variety.

Just saw that he has left. Maybe he is headed home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> if you could build something like a dovecoat box I think that would cover a nice living space for him to get out of the wind and call home something like this but with maybe only one or two holes


That's really cute Lokota.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

Not sure Jay.. 
This happened once before and he turned up a week later... will see...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, I hope he comes back. If he did this before, then he may very well do it again. Guess he knows how to get back to you. Please let us know if he does.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Day 5*

Still a no show..... found a white feather in the backyard.. fearing the worst


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If a hawk had gotten him, usually there would be more than one white feather. Don't give up hope yet.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok seriously it has been 8 days now and I think my bird has gone....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. Maybe he is headed home. Who knows. Keep an eye open for him. You just never know. Good luck. Let us know if he does come back.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Snowblindness????*

Has anyone heard of snowblindness keeping pidgies from coming outside? A friend of my dad's who has a coop said he doesnt let them out when it is snowing or snow on the ground as they get blinded and end up being lost???


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

Still no sign of him and it is getting on for two weeks now!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think he's probably gone. I hope he is okay. Sorry.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it is safe to say that he has gone now. I miss him though as he was really becoming tame just really saddened by his abrupt change in eating and then not showing up. We feel really fortunate to have helped him after he was blown off course in a storm last summer just a shame he didnt stick round longer..

Thanks to everyone who helped with advice etc it was greatfully recieved..


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Isn't it strange how a Pigeon can appear one day and change your life in so many ways? They really touch our hearts! You were good to him, and you were both lucky to have had the time together. Sorry it didn't last longer.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Peter, I would not be so quick to give up yet. My first pigeon who also changed my perception of pigeons, was gone for 7 and a half months and he miraculously returned .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. But like Victor says, you just never know.


----------

